# Beta Testing - Proudly South African Mod



## Renesh (22/4/15)

Hi all,

So i've been in the midst of designing a proudly South African mod.. And its about two weeks away from public beta testing.
I'm looking for people that are willing to test drive the mod and to provide honest, critical and helpful feedback... 

If you are keen to climb on board, send me a PM and i'll add to the list..
PS: Looking for 5 or so people, preferable in the Gauteng region.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (22/4/15)

Great news. All the best.


----------



## Renesh (22/4/15)

Andre said:


> Great news. All the best.


Thanks @Andre


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (22/4/15)

This is very awesome. 

Let the South Africans rise!


----------



## ComplexChaos (22/4/15)

Awesome news, good luck. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## capetocuba (22/4/15)

I would get @Gazzacpt to do testing ... he is our local wizard

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (22/4/15)

If you need testing from a newbies point of view I'm game.


----------



## Renesh (22/4/15)

Wow..what a fantastic response.. Thanks to everyone... i've filled the list to 12 people already... wow
Consider the list 'full' for now... thanks again everyone...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (22/4/15)

Congrats @Renesh ! Would love to test. You can put me in the line if someone backs out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/4/15)

Awesome stuff @Renesh. Guess I'm to late for the beta test list


----------



## ET (22/4/15)

What kind of mod?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/4/15)

This is awesome. I like when the local gear comes to surface. Would be happy to help test if you are still looking to fill the list


----------



## Renesh (23/4/15)

H


Marzuq said:


> This is awesome. I like when the local gear comes to surface. Would be happy to help test if you are still looking to fill the list



Howzit, thanks for the offer, i'll add you to the standby list (which is quite extensive as well)..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (23/4/15)

Great news and good luck with this @Renesh


----------



## Marzuq (23/4/15)

Renesh said:


> H
> 
> 
> Howzit, thanks for the offer, i'll add you to the standby list (which is quite extensive as well)..


I can imagine Yes. Good luck with testing and looking forward to seeing more about the device real soon


----------



## hands (23/4/15)

all the best with your mod, hope its the new and next thing every body want.
i would love to know what kind of mod it is.


----------



## annemarievdh (23/4/15)

Renesh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So i've been in the midst of designing a proudly South African mod.. And its about two weeks away from public beta testing.
> I'm looking for people that are willing to test drive the mod and to provide honest, critical and helpful feedback...
> ...



WoW!! This is exiting!! Keen to see what kind of mod it is and what the beta testers are going to say about it.

Good luck!!


----------



## Vapeowave (23/4/15)

Sounds great, let us know how it goes, big ups


----------



## kimbo (16/5/15)

Hi @Renesh 

Any news on this?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Renesh (19/5/15)

Update: Sorry guys for not replying earlier. At the moment, this has been put on hold due to local availability of the metal compounds. Apparently this specific aircraft grade alloy is rather difficult to come by and the local supplier i was talking to has now decided to not supply the material. So, as of now, this project is shelved, sadly.

If this changes in the future, i'll post another update.


----------



## ET (19/5/15)

Renesh said:


> Update: Sorry guys for not replying earlier. At the moment, this has been put on hold due to local availability of the metal compounds. Apparently this specific aircraft grade alloy is rather difficult to come by and the local supplier i was talking to has now decided to not supply the material. So, as of now, this project is shelved, sadly.
> 
> If this changes in the future, i'll post another update.



Can't you just swop out for aluminium?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (19/5/15)

Ag


ET said:


> Can't you just swop out for aluminium?


Agree, to keep your cost down for the beta testing


----------



## JW Flynn (19/5/15)

sounds like a couple of good ideas... especially when you are still in beta phase... fine tuning would be easier to accomplish and the final product you roll out in the alien alloy, LOL


----------



## ET (19/5/15)

Starmetal, i want to vape on starmetal


----------



## moonunit (19/5/15)

Renesh said:


> Update: Sorry guys for not replying earlier. At the moment, this has been put on hold due to local availability of the metal compounds. Apparently this specific aircraft grade alloy is rather difficult to come by and the local supplier i was talking to has now decided to not supply the material. So, as of now, this project is shelved, sadly.
> 
> If this changes in the future, i'll post another update.


Is it alum, stainless or titanium you are after? What sort of material properties are you after?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepest (19/5/15)

Must be unobtainium

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Balsak (20/5/15)

6068-T6 that u want to use ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

